# PEPSI or BRADY Bottles from PEORIA, IL  (WANTED)



## Brady (Nov 28, 2017)

I am interested in buying any items from "Brady Bottling Co. Peoria, IL" (Cream Soda, Mil-k-Botl, Pepsi, etc.) or "Pepsi Bottling Co. Peoria, IL". (Below are a few examples of what I am looking for.)  I am also interested in talking to anyone who knows anything about the history of either of these companies.  I am the great grandson of the individual who began Brady Bottling and have developed an interest in learning more about the company history as well as collecting items associated with the business. 

I know pre-1920, Schnebly, O'Meara and Brady were involved in the liquor bottling business.  In 1920, when prohibition began, Brady and O'Meara decided to stay in the bottling business so moved into bottling soda.  In the late 20's early 30's Brady acquired the Pepsi franchise and held it until the end of 1977.  

I have an interest in any items from any company Brady was involved in prior to 1978. 

Thank you!


----------



## Mikez (Nov 29, 2017)

Good luck with your search. Be interesting to hear more.
I'm very interested in the bottling business in general now that I work in it myself. 
So many old, some tiny obscure local bottlers out there.


----------



## davbott (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi. I just joined ABN today, so excuse the brand-new account. I have a schnebly bottle -- not sure if you're interested in this, since it's related. Anyway, I'm considering selling it but have always thought bottles were neat and so here I am, lol. I have a few other bottles (brown antique ceramic jug, some american wine, etc.).


----------

